# 1971 ih 434



## 71IH434 (Apr 5, 2011)

HI, i have just finished rebuilding my IH 434 tractor and thought i would start it up to see if it goes. I vented the fuel system as to the book read, i then cranked it over a couple time then it start up. It sounded good at first then i decided to give it a couple of revs & all of a sudden it make a funny noise and white smoke starts to come out of the exhaust.

Can anyone help me

thanks, Ryan


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

71IH434 said:


> HI, i have just finished rebuilding my IH 434 tractor and thought i would start it up to see if it goes. I vented the fuel system as to the book read, i then cranked it over a couple time then it start up. It sounded good at first then i decided to give it a couple of revs & all of a sudden it make a funny noise and white smoke starts to come out of the exhaust.
> 
> Can anyone help me
> 
> thanks, Ryan



First up, is this a gasoline or diesel tractor? I'd assume because you vented the fuel system that it is a diesel. Generally white smoke is due to water in the engine, blue is oil, black is excess fuel, though my 1066 diesel will puff white smoke right when you start it up until it gets warmed up. What type of noise did the engine make?

I'd avoid running the engine until you can find out what the trouble is. Could be as simple as a bad head gasket leaking water into a cylinder or a bad injector. Could be something more serious like a cracked head or block. If it were mine, I'd probably pull the head and oil pan again and check everything over carefully.


----------



## 71IH434 (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks for the reply,
it's a diesel and it is still sitting in an undercover shed from when i finished rebuilding the engine so i don't think there is water in there, when it blows white smoke all you can smell is diesel fumes when you put your hand up near the white smoke and once it blows white smoke for a bit it seems to come right after about 1 minute but after you shut down the engine and start it back up it blows white smoke again. 

The head is good because it is a new one and all the injectors have been replaced. I'm not sure about the injector pump because once the engines starts up the injector pump drips a bit of fuel out from the back of the pump, and we are replacing the fuel lift pump because it leaks as well, could the cause be that it is sucking air in through the fuel lines.

Thanks again, Ryan


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

So the smoke does go away after a bit of running, but comes back if it is shut down and restarted? Hmm. Is the fuel fresh? Any moisture in the fuel at all and does the system have a water trap? If it goes away when the engine gets warmer, it may be a fuel issue. Its been a while since I had my diesel engines classes at school, I mostly deal with gas engines now at work, so I'm getting a bit rusty. If you suspect the pump, I'd at least take it into a diesel shop and have them test it. If the pump is original, it could be getting weak, causing uneven spray patterns on your injectors. Injector pumps are pretty expensive, which is why I wouldn't just replace it without testing. The rebuilt one for my 1066 was well over $1000.


----------



## 71IH434 (Apr 5, 2011)

Yes the fuel is fresh i just put some in there and it does have a water trap. I have checked for water in the fuel and there is no water in the fuel. Just got a new fuel lift pump in the mail yesterday so hope when i put it on it should be ok

Thanks, Ryan


----------



## 71IH434 (Apr 5, 2011)

Got the new fuel lift pump, vented the fuel system and fired it up it ran excellent and no smoke. So now i have to run in the engine


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Good to hear! I'm glad to hear it was something simple.


----------

